# Lol.....that was quick!



## zadiac (16/12/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10006473/2018000-kayfun-v4-styled-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Geez that looks nice. Complex but nice.


----------



## Dr Phil (16/12/14)

Hahah very fast chines


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

These guys aren't playing 

I was actually more interested in this...

http://www.fasttech.com/product/2018700 

Silly name and dof logo on the chimney aside it looks like a really great RTA


----------



## Dr Phil (16/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> These guys aren't playing
> 
> I was actually more interested in this...
> 
> ...


That long drip tip is a winner


----------



## Dubz (16/12/14)

That was very quick indeed


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> These guys aren't playing
> 
> I was actually more interested in this...
> 
> ...



That drip tip... with a drip tip like that you will need to learn to push the fire button with your tows.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richard (17/12/14)

I will definitely be look at getting one of these, it's sad the authentic is so stupidly expensive. Is anyone planning on bring these in?


----------



## Richard (26/12/14)

I think this looks amazing.
http://froginfog.com/ecig/rebuildable-atomizer/kayfun-v4-black

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)

Richard said:


> I think this looks amazing.
> http://froginfog.com/ecig/rebuildable-atomizer/kayfun-v4-black



Yeah I do have to admit that I am really keen on the Kayfun v4


----------



## Waheed (9/1/15)

Any idea how the kayfun v4 stacks up against the lemo?


----------



## Richard (9/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Any idea how the kayfun v4 stacks up against the lemo?


IMHO I feel the flavour and vapor production is better in the KF4, but the Lemo is less fiddly, has more air flow and holds more juice. The KF4 also IMO handles high VG better than the Lemo. I like a tighter draw so KF4 wins hands down, for my vape style any way.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHeunis (10/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Any idea how the kayfun v4 stacks up against the lemo?





Richard said:


> IMHO I feel the flavour and vapor production is better in the KF4, but the Lemo is less fiddly, has more air flow and holds more juice. The KF4 also IMO handles high VG better than the Lemo. I like a tighter draw so KF4 wins hands down, for my vape style any way.



Very much agree with what @Richard said.

If you like a tight draw, KFx is the way to go. Any KF. Doesn't matter. They really are much of the same, with only "additional" features being added along the way. (I consider them additional, as they are not essential to the main objective, even if they are really nice to have)

If you however like a more open and airy draw, Lemo or Billow (or others) is going to suit you a whole lot better. Must be said though, that the Lemo is in no way groundbreaking. It is in all respects a KF3 clone that e-Leaf put their own spin on. Same deck, but added postholes. Same chimney but made it wider. Same tank but changed the overall materials.


It is actually quite rare to find a rebuildable tank that isn't in some way a clone of a KF. The Billow stands out in my head as a sort of unique case...
The KF was the first, and it did it's job so well, that others went on to put their own adaptations to it.
Every single one of those "adaptations" are friggin AWESOME... if it fits your style...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (10/1/15)

Thanks @Richard and @WHeunis. Well since they were the first I guess they were groundbreaking but to call every other brand a clone is a not accurate (it's like calling every other brand of sneaker a clone of Nike just because Nike intoduced sneakers first). Appreciate the feedback, still can't decide which one I want

Oh I'm used to the kanger tanks, really liked the draw from the emow tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Thanks @Richard and @WHeunis. Well since they were the first I guess they were groundbreaking but to call every other brand a clone is a not accurate (it's like calling every other brand of sneaker a clone of Nike just because Nike intoduced sneakers first). Appreciate the feedback, still can't decide which one I want
> 
> Oh I'm used to the kanger tanks, really liked the draw from the emow tank



Totally agree, these are evolutionary products, not clones 

The Lemo specifically fixed every problem I ever had with the Kayfun and it added proper airflow and a glass tank...what a winner 
Currently I'm leaning heavily towards both the SubTank and the Billow...don't think I'll hop on the KF4 bandwagon


----------



## Waheed (10/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Totally agree, these are evolutionary products, not clones
> 
> The Lemo specifically fixed every problem I ever had with the Kayfun and it added proper airflow and a glass tank...what a winner
> Currently I'm leaning heavily towards both the SubTank and the Billow...don't think I'll hop on the KF4 bandwagon


Hahaha @free3dom, so you implying that my choice should be shared between the lemo and billow/subtank . Haven't really checked the spec on the sub tank, but it looks really cool


----------



## Arthster (10/1/15)

Well my mission is still to replace my ADV tank with Kayfun. I know of topic... 

I have the two Kayfun 3.1 that I am "practicing on" the next step will be two get 2 Kayfun 4's for other uses (To be shown at a later stage ). and then I think I am going to get another two kayfun 3.1's that I am going to use on the MVP and Istick as my ADV. I actually like the draw over that of the Kanger and Nautilus and I think that having a rebuildable option instead of factory coils is a major plus. 

Thanks to @Oliver Barry that donated me a second kayfun when I first started with the Kayfun 3.1 I have grown to really like nay love these tanks. 

I have really gotten the wicking and filling now. I haven't had a flood or gurgle in ages. and I have learned allot of little tricks with these guys that makes vaping them a pleasure. 

The only downside of my plan is that I am now starting to get bias towards other tanks, and that honestly bugs me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

Waheed said:


> Hahaha @free3dom, so you implying that my choice should be shared between the lemo and billow/subtank . Haven't really checked the spec on the sub tank, but it looks really cool



Having had the Lemo for a while now it has definitely become the benchmark IMO...the kayfun has been dethroned as the king 
So I'm very very biased...I highly recommend it, as does many other users on here...but of course, I havent tried the Billow and some are already calling that the next champion  

IMHO, there are definitely no wrong choices here, they are all fantastic and Authentic  Right now you would pay 4x as much for an authentic Kayfun 4 (I won't go clone again after the exceptional performance of the R500 Lemo) and you don't really get anything more for that money. To me that makes the choice very simple. Oh and the Goblin is another exceptional one...coming very very very soon 

Subtank I want because it is sooo beautiful (best looking IMO, even at 25mm) and it has a tighter draw, which I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waheed (10/1/15)

choices!!!!! Thanks @free3dom

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (10/1/15)

I know! Welcome to the torture that is "Choose an RTA" - my apologies 

I could also mention the Aqua v2 (at Vape Club) as well as the Eleaf Alpha (also at Vape Club) as other fantastic tanks that I absolutely must have...but I won't

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (10/1/15)

Hahaha thanks for your consideration

Reactions: Like 1


----------

